# ****AWE Tuning extends holiday shipping deal****



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2005)

So Christmas has come and gone but AWE keeps the holiday cheer alive!
For one more day we will be offering FREE SHIPPING on all orders.
Every item in our catalog is covered by this special until midnight EST on Jan. 3rd 2006.
You know that holiday money that grandma gave you is just burning a hole in your pocket, so now is the time to make it go further with our free shipping deal!
As always thank you for your continued support of AWE Tuning. This has been a great year for us and we appreciate the support we have received from all of the believers out there that love our commitment to top notch quality, true power, and top of the line parts and accessories for your VW, Audi, and Porsche.


----------

